# Copper Plated



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Would Copper- Plated Shot Shells be considered NON-TOXIC For Hunting Pheasants out In ND??

Was thinking on using them for Roosters this year.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

No. The copper plated lead loads that are commonly labeled as Pheasant loads are plated to have greater penetration and to not deform the pellet going in to cause the least amount of meat damage.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank U


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

As stated above if the copper plating is over lead shot it is not considered non toxic. They plate lead shot with copper so you get less deformed pellets coming out of the barrel, it makes for a better pattern in the long run. I've quit reloading anything copper plated though because of copper has gone through the roof.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

with all the steel shot regulations, you'd think that they'd quit making lead shot altogether . and go solely non-toxic!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm sure all the tree huggers and the dentists would like to see the elimination of lead shot!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> with all the steel shot regulations, you'd think that they'd quit making lead shot altogether . and go solely non-toxic!


I think the only reason it is still able to hang on is the cost, though right now the cost of steel shot and lead shot is nearly the same.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe it's time for me to start reloading steel - besides reloading for trap, I wonder if it's a better deal to load for steel?


----------

